# Thinner Fountain pen



## RDH79 (Oct 16, 2012)

Recently Ihave been selling more fountain pens than I ever have. And I would sell a few more I know if I could find a thinner one than a Jr Gent II.
But I do not want any plastic parts like some of the PSI ones. And it has to be TiGold Rodium or chrome. No 24K. 
Has anyone been making and selling one like I am looking for?? And how has it been working.
Thanks
Rich H.

No Magnetic Caps either.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 16, 2012)

How about CS Americana?


----------



## 76winger (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the PSI Desinger FP and I'd guess there's a Euro version out there as well


----------



## ren-lathe (Oct 18, 2012)

The Baron & Sedona sold by Bear Tooth, & Arizona Silhouette are thinner. Thinner yet is the flat top from Berea also sold by the  Bear Tooth, & Arizona Silhouette are thinner yet. A word of warning the flat tops reguire a tenon to be turned on the cap for the center band.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 18, 2012)

There is also the  New Series from Berea. Woodturningz has the Orion.


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info. I will take a look and see what I like.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 19, 2012)

Had a guy ask me about a thinner fountain pen a few years ago. I have a design in my head, if I ever get time to play with it for a thin fountain pen. Not sure how thin it will end up, but I think a bit thinner than what's out there.


----------

